# -

## DinaIT

!         ,       - ,   .         -?      26   90          26   20         ,     26      20  ?
   ,  -    ,       
http://bankrabot.com/work/work_68627.html?similar=1



> :    54%  (      - 71,4%    - 67,4% )"
>     -  ?       (,   .)


http://e-lib.gasu.ru/konf/sssk/arhiv.../01/R_7_4.html



> -   .


         ""  "  "?

----------

> -?


  ?

----------


## DinaIT

> ?


      ,        ,      90     .       ,      20   , ?

----------


## Svetishe

.       ,

----------

